# legit reason to break up with a chick ?



## andy (Feb 15, 2022)

She good looking, great at bed and she's a naughty freak ,but there's no BJ's .... I have to have them u know. How a guy can live without one.

So is that a legit reason to break up or imma dick?


----------



## TODAY (Feb 15, 2022)

I mean...

If you're hopelessly dissatisfied, you should absolutely end the relationship.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

andy said:


> She good looking, great at bed and she's a naughty freak ,but there's no BJ's .... I have to have them u know. How a guy can live without one.
> 
> So is that a legit reason to break up or imma dick?



NOT AT ALL...
I legit tell women there's only two things you need to do to keep me...and that's good head w/no restraint and don't cause me any stress..

Literally that's it...if you can't do that we're not gonna last....we won't even begin


----------



## andy (Feb 15, 2022)

gonna give her a week i guess.
everytime im hinting she nods and sorta pretends she didnt hear it. trauma maybe? dunno but I ain't a doctor to deal with that i guess.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

andy said:


> gonna give her a week i guess.
> everytime im hinting she nods and sorta pretends she didnt hear it. trauma maybe? dunno but I ain't a doctor to deal with that i guess.



Idk if you've read the story where I went down on a chick 3times in a row and she wouldn't even give me a handy... deleted her number while I was on my way out... don't think twice about it bruh


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2022)

Ok, I heard of no back door but no BJ? You have to shoulder some of this Andy. It should never get this far without her honking on Bobo. 

But serously Andy, let's go down this road. You over look the no hummer stand she takes now and things get serious later; let's go as far as marriage. Here's what is going to creep into your head and eat you alive from the inside out. "You guzzled some other dudes cum but not your husbands? And if she says she never did it, she''s full of shit and has to go for that lie.  

If you do stay, well enjoy your "Steak only" on March 14th.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 15, 2022)

The only reason you need to break it off with anyone is that you no longer want to pursue that relationship.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

snake said:


> If you do stay, well enjoy your "Steak only" on March 14th.



Not even any sides or a drink....😄😄😄.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 15, 2022)

andy said:


> She good looking, great at bed and she's a naughty freak ,but there's no BJ's .... I have to have them u know. How a guy can live without one.
> 
> So is that a legit reason to break up or imma dick?


No it isnt.  I never cared that much about BJs, I just wanted my dick in her pussy and her titties in my mouth or hands.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

No bj is a deal breaker In the bundy house


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> No bj is a deal breaker In the bundy house


If you find out she once slept with @Bro Bundy 
That's a deal breaker.  I aint taking those sloppy seconds.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 15, 2022)

I feel you. I got plenty of bj’s in the beginning of my relationship with my baby’s mom. Now after the baby basically none. 3 last year, I counted. She knows I love my daughter and can’t go a day without her. So she feels like she can do whatever. Told her I was done last month she cried an ocean. Somehow we are still together even though I could’ve sworn we were done. Bottom line, leave now


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 15, 2022)

I guess Ive never had a great BJ then cuz to me nothing feels as good as being in the snatch.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 15, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> No bj is a deal breaker In the bundy house



Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I guess Ive never had a great BJ then cuz to me nothing feels as good as being in the snatch.



I’d hell of a lot rather have a warm wet snatch then a BJ anyway but I still move the BJ’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If you find out she once slept with @Bro Bundy
> That's a deal breaker.  I aint taking those sloppy seconds.


Because I stretched that hole to much for you to fit in nicely


----------



## wallyd (Feb 15, 2022)

I’d weigh my options? You said she was good in bed & a freak. Chances are eventually you’re going to get a blowy. Don’t pressure her, let her just decide on her own to do it. She may just be playing a little cat & mouse with you. Now if they are bat shit crazy (not the fun kind of crazy but the crazy where they need to be checked in somewhere) that’s when I run!!! Too many bad experiences with crazy ones.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

andy said:


> So is that a legit reason to break up or imma dick?



Any reason you want is legit. And if you don't agree, then I'll say you don't need a "legit" reason. Hell, you don't need any reason. You are the sole decider of who you date. 



JuiceTrain said:


> NOT AT ALL...
> I legit tell women there's only two things you need to do to keep me...and that's good head w/no restraint and don't cause me any stress..
> 
> Literally that's it...if you can't do that we're not gonna last....we won't even begin


"Don't cause me any stress?" You're dating woman, right? 

I am curious why a freak in bed won't do a BJ, does she want you to go down on her? Have you just plain asked her?


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2022)

Bruh, you're an adult in 2022. You want something? Say so, call her on it. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bruh, you're an adult in 2022. You want something? Say so, call her on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I thought these days men can't act like men though


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> "Don't cause me any stress?" You're dating woman, right?



Idk man, 2022....gotta start askin' for birth certificates and DNA samples 😄😄😄


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I thought these days men can't act like men though


That's mostly true in the Northeast US, places like New Jersey.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> That's mostly true in the Northeast US, places like New Jersey.



Shhh🤫...me and @Bro Bundy are tryin to get @Jenn_is_Jenning to move


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> That's mostly true in the Northeast US, places like New Jersey.


Specifically north jersey, north jersey is full of pussies, leftists, and soy boys.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2022)

Bro eat lots of pineapple, and one day when you're bangin make sure you pop some jiz   accidentally in her mouth. She'll be like. .. oh...that tasted good! Let me suck that dick!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Bro eat lots of pineapple, and one day when you're bangin make sure you pop some jiz   accidentally in her mouth. She'll be like. .. oh...that tasted good! Let me suck that dick!



This is why I eat lots of pineapple. That and it goes well with DNP.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Shhh🤫...me and @Bro Bundy are tryin to get @Jenn_is_Jenning to move


Oh believe me, I noticed. We all did! And truth be told she should, to South Carolina!


----------



## 69nites (Feb 15, 2022)

Any reason you don't want to be with someone is a valid reason to break up with someone. Evaluate what's important to you and make a decision.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 15, 2022)

andy said:


> She good looking, great at bed and she's a naughty freak ,but there's no BJ's .... I have to have them u know. How a guy can live without one.
> 
> So is that a legit reason to break up or imma dick?


Please answer
HowLong have you been with her.??

She has never given you a bj?
 And when you say bj do you mean start to finish or is she not sucking in it at all.? 

Has she given you a reason for it..

You said she is a freak and good in bed. What makes her a freak?

Next time you are getting busy on the couch stand up in front of her and tell her to suck it… if she straight up says no then I think it is something deeper then just not wanting to give you a bj.

Then just make it a point to never eat her Pussy again.

I will say this. Been with my wife 30yrs we have a really good sex life..
She never refuses bj’s but a lot of the times I never let her go all the way anyway. I would much rather be in her vagina.
But I guess if this is important to you then you have to take a stand..


----------



## beefnewton (Feb 15, 2022)

I'd talk to her first.  It may be she just lacks confidence and needs training only you can provide.  No blowjobs is a dealbreaker for me, as well, so I know where you are cumming from.  But if you value her and your relationship, it's worth a frank discussion about it.  Neither person in a relationship gets what they really want by guessing.  It may be an uncomfortable discussion, but if by converse she values you and your relationship, she will be willing to have it.  Otherwise, it's time to move on.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 15, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'd talk to her first.  It may be she just lacks confidence and needs training only you can provide.  No blowjobs is a dealbreaker for me, as well, so I know where you are cumming from.  But if you value her and your relationship, it's worth a frank discussion about it.  Neither person in a relationship gets what they really want by guessing.  It may be an uncomfortable discussion, but if by converse she values you and your relationship, she will be willing to have it.  Otherwise, it's time to move on.


There has got to be another reason why she is not doing it… 
Maybe she has a bad gag reflex.
*🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮*


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'd talk to her first.  It may be she just lacks confidence and needs training only you can provide.


Definitely up to the guys to train the girls...


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Definitely up to the guys to train the girls...


I agreee with that.. every session is like I am shooting a porn movie..


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 15, 2022)

question is, how important is oral to you ? It’s not important to me so I wouldn’t care.  
If it’s important to you, dump her ass.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 15, 2022)

Hell yea, it's a legit reason.  I don't remember seeing anywhere how old you are Andy.  But we aren't getting any younger.  Before you know it you'll be like the joke Minnie Driver tells on Good Will Hunting.


----------



## CJ (Feb 15, 2022)

Perhaps you just needed a shower. 😁


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Oh believe me, I noticed. We all did! And truth be told she should, to South Carolina!


Bunch of rednecks ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Specifically north jersey, north jersey is full of pussies, leftists, and soy boys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


South jersey isn’t even considered New Jersey .. How are those phillys ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

I’ll keep it real nj has been a huge disappointment to me over the years . Probably why I moved to Florida but I will rep nj to the day I die so go fuck yourselves lol


----------



## Send0 (Feb 15, 2022)

Pro-tip: Wash your dick-n-balls.. 😂


----------



## cavorite (Feb 16, 2022)

andy said:


> everytime im hinting she nods and sorta pretends she didnt hear it.



don't hint at it. just stick it in her face. it's not sexy to negotiate these things.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 16, 2022)

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤙😂😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 16, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤙😂😂
> View attachment 18390



This is probably the equivalent of sticking a hotel bar of soap in her mouth 😄😄😄


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 16, 2022)

The real question is why haven't you discussed this with her. Why the fuck are you asking us. 

You retarded or something


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> The real question is why haven't you discussed this with her. Why the fuck are you asking us.
> 
> You retarded or something



UGB is gonna go from lifting n training to a daters anonymous forum... don't stop the process paps...🧘🏾


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> UGB is gonna go from lifting n training to a daters anonymous forum... don't stop the process paps...🧘🏾


LOL between this and that other one where the guy is pussy whipped and then something about bloody nose and sex then fucking while girl crying then some Uncle Rapey guy saying he raped a girl but its ok cuz she is his wife now. That's what I got out of it anyway. No way I was gonna read all that shit.
Tsk Tsk.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2022)

Are you presenting a clean ass to her or you one of the feces guys with shit all over themself?

Just saying, many guys demand a clean women but cant wipe or wash their own ass proper.

Women don't wanna go down smelling ass just like guys don't.

This is the number one reason women act like that with a guy.


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 16, 2022)

that means you gonna be jerking off when she on her period.


----------



## Ryu (Feb 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> This is the number one reason women act like that with a guy.


100%

And it only has to happen once. I went to go down on a girl and no way was I getting any closer then 30cm. After that I never tried again even if she asked for it.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Pro-tip: Wash your dick-n-balls.. 😂


Hoe-Tip: Never put deodorant on your dick-n-balls...


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 16, 2022)

cavorite said:


> don't hint at it. just stick it in her face. it's not sexy to negotiate these things.





TODAY said:


> Hoe-Tip: Never put deodorant on your dick-n-balls...


Just use those body washes, they got all type of cool sents now.


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 16, 2022)

You could just wait til shes sleeping and shove it in her mouth, that way she's sure to break up with you and you get a blow job!  win, win 👌🤣


----------



## TODAY (Feb 16, 2022)

Rapture666 said:


> You could just wait til shes sleeping and shove it in her mouth, that way she's sure to break up with you and you get a blow job!  win, win 👌🤣


That, or you'd get your dick bitten off and wind up on the sex offender registry.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That, or you'd get your dick bitten off and wind up on the sex offender registry.


This is why I masturbate with sand instead of lube. It helps to build a thick strong hide that cannot be bitten through by any amount of bite force that could be generated by human jaws.


----------



## white ape (Feb 16, 2022)

andy said:


> She good looking, great at bed and she's a naughty freak ,but there's no BJ's .... I have to have them u know. How a guy can live without one.
> 
> So is that a legit reason to break up or imma dick?


Got divorced from wife number 2 for that reason. Well.... was caught trying to get BJ's from other chicks a few times but to be fair, I only went looking because life is too short not to get head


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2022)

Foghorn Leghorn says, Boy I say Boy, you need to wash your ass boy!


----------



## AlienAgent (Feb 16, 2022)

If she aint suckin' today, what else is she not going to be doing tomorrow? This is a slippery slope and life is too short.


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That, or you'd get your dick bitten off and wind up on the sex offender registry.


Good Point


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This is why I masturbate with sand instead of lube. It helps to build a thick strong hide that cannot be bitten through by any amount of bite force that could be generated by human jaws.


What grit?


----------



## 69nites (Feb 16, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> that means you gonna be jerking off when she on her period.


When the river runs red, take the dirt road.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 16, 2022)

Fuck her on her period who cares


----------



## andy (Feb 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Idk if you've read the story where I went down on a chick 3times in a row and she wouldn't even give me a handy... deleted her number while I was on my way out... don't think twice about it bruh


same situation here....
I thought by going down on here (for the second time) ill melt the ice


----------



## andy (Feb 16, 2022)

snake said:


> Ok, I heard of no back door but no BJ? You have to shoulder some of this Andy. It should never get this far without her honking on Bobo.
> 
> But serously Andy, let's go down this road. You over look the no hummer stand she takes now and things get serious later; let's go as far as marriage. Here's what is going to creep into your head and eat you alive from the inside out. "You guzzled some other dudes cum but not your husbands? And if she says she never did it, she''s full of shit and has to go for that lie.
> 
> If you do stay, well enjoy your "Steak only" on March 14th.


 I love a good steak but not settling for that only. lol.

anywho, last night had great fuck with one shorty from my gym. all inclusive. proppa thick ass.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> The real question is why haven't you discussed this with her. Why the fuck are you asking us.
> 
> You retarded or something


This right here.  If the two of you can't discuss it then yeah, bye bye.  If you haven't tried to discuss it then, dude, you're not doing your part.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 16, 2022)

andy said:


> same situation here....
> I thought by going down on here (for the second time) ill melt the ice



Yea fuk all that lol

It seems like the general consensus here is snatch over tonsils but for me after a long day of physical labor when I come home n take a shower I don't wanna do more physical labor you get me...especially when it's unpaid... I'd rather sit on the couch w/my woman sprawled out on my legs eating my dick like she's a starved third world citizen getting her 1st taste of actual food....If she can't do that for me than she definitely ain't gonna be my girl....not even a fuxkn friend lol get to steppin' shawty...


----------



## Kraken (Feb 16, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bunch of rednecks ..



Clearly you have never been to the coastal areas. 




JuiceTrain said:


> Yea fuk all that lol
> 
> It seems like the general consensus here is snatch over tonsils but for me after a long day of physical labor when I come home n take a shower I don't wanna do more physical labor you get me...especially when it's unpaid... I'd rather sit on the couch w/my woman sprawled out on my legs eating my dick like she's a starved third world citizen getting her 1st taste of actual food....If she can't do that for me than she definitely ain't gonna be my girl....not even a fuxkn friend lol get to steppin' shawty...



Mine loves to ride me reverse, which is just amazing. Good exercise for her too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Clearly you have never been to the coastal areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been everywhere in america im just fuckin with you I like the Carolinas


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive been everywhere in america im just fuckin with you I like the Carolinas



I agree Bundy lot better looking women there for sure esp in NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

